# Foot pedal losing air pressure.



## droptopgt (Dec 17, 2008)

My General speedrooter 92 foot pedal switch seems to have a leak. When pushed in for some time-the foot pedal switch stays squished in and takes a couple minutes to get back to regular form so that it can run the machine again. I didn't see anything loose, is there a quick fix or does it need a new cord and foot switch ? I'll contact General Wire on Monday.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

droptopgt said:


> My General speedrooter 92 foot pedal switch seems to have a leak. When pushed in for some time-the foot pedal switch stays squished in and takes a couple minutes to get back to regular form so that it can run the machine again. I didn't see anything loose, is there a quick fix or does it need a new cord and foot switch ? I'll contact General Wire on Monday.


You can get just the pedal or if you need it the hose and pedal. Beware, the new ones suck. My boss got a replacement and it takes a good bit more pressure to operate.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

About 9 times out of 10 when mine does that I find the leak to be right at the pedal. I pull mine off and cut off the end of the hose and stick it back together. Spray it down with soap and water and find where its leaking.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

For a quick fix you can use a test ball. 

Used a test ball with my K7500 for a quick fix for about a year and a half. Lol


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

HSI said:


> For a quick fix you can use a test ball.
> 
> Used a test ball with my K7500 for a quick fix for about a year and a half. Lol


What I do too, works just fine


----------

